# visvijver (fischteich) Zaarderheiken in Blerick



## David31882 (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo war schon lang net mehr hier und habe mal eine Frage.
Kennt einer von euch den Fischteich Zaarderheiken in Blerick?
Habe von meinem Verein HSV de Meun eine Vergunning dafür erhalten, aber meint ihr ich finde dieses Gewässer???Nee ob in meinem Navi oder im Internet oder bei Google Earth.
Es soll laut Vergunning am Zaarderweg liegen den ich allerdings auch net finden kann.

Also weiss jemand was darüber und kann mir sagen wie ich ihn finde???

schonmal ein DANKESCHÖN#h


----------



## jigzzle (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: visvijver (fischteich) Zaarderheiken in Blerick*

Hi,

kann eigentlich nur der Visvijver in Blerick sein!
http://www.geonames.org/2744112/zaarderheiken.html

Ich hab nur keine Ahnung welcher Verein  da  dran ist...


----------



## Cremeschnitte (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: visvijver (fischteich) Zaarderheiken in Blerick*

Moin, moin,

wenn Du googlest, findest Du diese Seite:

http://www.venlo.nl/parkzaarderheiken.htm

Dem Link nach müsste den Gewässer bei Venlo liegen. Vielleicht findest Du ja ein Käsehäppchen, der Dir den Text übersetzen kann.

Petri
Cremeschnitte


----------



## David31882 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: visvijver (fischteich) Zaarderheiken in Blerick*

Danke aber ich glaube wenn ich sicher sein will muss ich wohl zu dem laden fahren der auch diese karten verkauft.hänge schon seit tagen im netz und such mich platt.


----------



## David31882 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: visvijver (fischteich) Zaarderheiken in Blerick*

So für jeden der diesen Fischteich solange sucht wie ich, habe eine Seite gefunden.Wo er abgebildet ist und man über Google Earth genau sehen kann welches Gewässer es ist.

http://www.carpheaven.nl/vijvers/vijverwebs/zaarderheike/zaarderheike.htm:vik:

jigzzle hatte recht nochmals dank


----------



## Khaos (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: visvijver (fischteich) Zaarderheiken in Blerick*

Hallo, 

auch wenn dieses Thema hier schon über 1 Jahr ruht, hoffe ich das mir niemand böse ist, wenn ich hier wieder rein schreibe.

Ich war am Sonntag an besagten Teich und muss sagen, das es eine Tolle anlage ist.:vik:

4 Std. geangelt, unzählige bisse, Hechte die auf Mais abfahren und 2 gelandete Brasse ca. 4 - 6 Pfund

Schade nur das ich alleine Fahren musste, außer meine Freundin die auf der Decke lag und die Sonne genoss.

Vielleicht ist hier ja noch ein Angler, der mal mit mir zum Teich fahren würde, den ich auch mit Fragen löchern kann.
Bin im Angel fieber seit diesem Jahr und suche auch leute, die schon erfahrung haben.

Komme aus Kreis Wesel, Alpen, aber man könnte sich ja auch dort treffen.

Bilder habe ich leider nicht von dem Tag, da meine Cam noch kaputt ist.

Desweiteren , Petri!


----------



## rene20 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: visvijver (fischteich) Zaarderheiken in Blerick*

Hey Kahos

ich habe grade durch zufall eine nachricht gelesen.
Ist zwar schon ne lange Zeit her das du das geschrieben hast aber ich würde gerne mal mit dir zum besagten teich fahren.
Bin auch Mitglied des Angelvereins dem der teich gehört.
Und da ich aus Geldern komme whnen wir auch nicht so weit auseinander. 

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Sachellen (20. März 2011)

*AW: visvijver (fischteich) Zaarderheiken in Blerick*

Hi,

sry altes Thema aber für mich wieder aktuell^^

Weiss inzwichen jemand ob es der Teich ist, der auf der Karte angezeigt wird. Oberhalb der Autobahnbrücke?


----------



## Stephan Schaath (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: visvijver (fischteich) Zaarderheiken in Blerick*

Hallo Leute Bin neu hier und habe wieder angefangen zu angeln und checke jetzt mal alle Maasplaten ab. Das Puzzle ist der nächste den ich am Wochende mal besuche!!!


----------

